

Yuil is now 4hoursearch.com - timtrueman
http://www.4hoursearch.com/

======
d0mine
<http://www.4hoursearch.com/search?q=%E7%99%BE%E5%BA%A6>

    
    
      Traceback (most recent call last):
      File "/base/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 499, in __call__
        handler.get(*groups)
      File "/base/data/home/apps/yoolsearch/1.209/search.py", line 37, in get
        result = search(query, count=10)
      File "/base/data/home/apps/yoolsearch/1.209/yos/boss/ysearch.py", line 41, in search
        url = SEARCH_API_URL % (vertical, version, quote_plus(command), start, count, lang, region, filter, dimensions) + params(more)
      File "/base/python_dist/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 1213, in quote_plus
        return quote(s, safe)
      File "/base/python_dist/lib/python2.5/urllib.py", line 1205, in quote
        res = map(safe_map.__getitem__, s)
      KeyError: u'\u767e'

------
timtrueman
And the source code is available for download...

~~~
jsdalton
Do you know why it changed? Did they get some kind of cease and desist from
Cuil?

~~~
code_devil
This is neat idea to market, First create a CUIL clone in terms of
appearance.Second bring it down, so people who missed it (including me) want
to see it and Then relaunch it again with a new name :-) ....

------
vaksel
Not really a fan of the name, 4 hour search makes me think it'll take 4 hours
to get search results. I would have kept yuil in the actual name, i.e. of the
top of my head I looked and

YUILSEEK.COM is available!

USEYUIL.COM is available!

YOURYUIL.COM is available!

CUILYUIL.COM is available!

SEARCHYUIL.COM is available!

------
cypress-hill
it was funny on cuil's first day, now its just stupid

